# Stihl BR430



## navistar82 (Mar 9, 2014)

Anybody own a Stihl BR 430 backpack blower? I'm looking into one and would like some real world reviews. I live on an 1.5 acre with quite a few trees. It will be used throughout the year for about 30-40 minutes at a time.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have two stihl blowers, but I bet they are close to 10 years old. They are both great at what we need them for. I even use them for blowing light snow off the walks! Despite the different numbers, we don't notice a difference in power. My wife actually enjoys running one too. Can't get her to run a saw, not even my MS 170.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a Br-420, it will blow rocks around. works great and easy to carry. I have four acres it gets used on and I run it all day sometimes in the early spring. never fails to start and does the job all day. It will run about two hours on a tank of mix. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 13, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> I have a Br-420, it will blow rocks around. works great and easy to carry. I have four acres it gets used on and I run it all day sometimes in the early spring. never fails to start and does the job all day. It will run about two hours on a tank of mix. I highly recommend them.




Good point about the fuel duration. It seems I get tired of using the blower before it runs out.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 13, 2014)

Get the the bigger one.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## navistar82 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

